# Amplificador de 80W .



## mastropiero (Feb 24, 2010)

El amigo Fogonazo , me sugirió que construyera este Amplificador .
Voy a hacerle caso y procuraré ir informando paso por paso .


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 26, 2010)

Estimados Compas :
Habiendo encontrado algo de tiempo , ya tengo el fotolito del impreso , asi como el superpuesto de los componentes .
He de destacar que he cambiado y añadido algún componente del circuito . (Marcados en rojo) .
Los transistores BD 137 , 139 y 140 además de ser de mejor calidad , probada , se encuentran fácilmente en el mercado .
La resistencia a la entrada de 3K3 es para evitar saturar al BC212 .
La tensión de alimentación será de 80V , ya que dispongo un transformador de 55V-4A.
Todas las resistencias serán de 1/4 de Vatio , menos las de los transistores finales que las haré yo , con hilo resistivo . (Sobre 5W) .
La fuente de alimentación será con un rectificador de onda completa con un condensador de filtrado de 2.200uf - 100V . ( Tengo un Amplificador parecido y va muy bien).


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2010)

es muy simple para que disipe los 80 watts reales, pero puede ser...hay que ver como calientan los pobres 2N3055


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2010)

mastropiero dijo:


> El amigo Fogonazo , me sugirió que construyera este Amplificador .......


No le hagas caso a todo lo que dice ese tipo, habla puras huevadas.

Por aquí el colega *ezavalla* publico toda la información sobre ese amplificador:
*Archivo 01*
*Archivo 02*
*Archivo 03*
*Archivo 04*


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No le hagas caso a todo lo que dice ese tipo, habla puras huevadas.
> 
> Por aquí el colega *ezavalla* publico toda la información sobre ese amplificador:
> *Archivo 01*
> ...



Ta bueno ...
Desde luego la fuente de alimentación tiene una pinta Bárbara .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2010)

me parece que dentro del foro no deberias hacerle caso a ningun usuario...

son todos fenomenos antisociales que se ocultan en sus guaridas llamadas laboratorios...

saludos.


----------



## mastropiero (Feb 28, 2010)

Estimados Compas:
Teniendo ya , la placa positivada y mecanizada . No queda más remedio que conseguir los componentes y procurar ponerlos en su sitio. 
(Ya queda menos para el dia de los sustos).


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 1, 2010)

Disponiendo de los componentes , paso ya , al montaje y ajuste de la etapa .


----------



## mastropiero (Mar 2, 2010)

Estimados Compas :
Habiendo armado , enchufado y probado la etapa ...
Mejor , se lo digo en verso .

Si no tiene Tostador 
Haga este Amplificador.
Las tostadas estaran bailando
al oir el ruido que sale manando.

Mejor se lo explica la Chiquita con su canción .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZXlgNMDK3E

Colorin colorado , este Amplificador se ha acabado

Joo... Y se veía chulo y TO


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 2, 2010)

Ese amplificador lo arme "Muchas" veces, y suele arrancar al primer intento.
¿ Hiciste esto ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

Ese es un diseño de Fairchield Semiconductores de hace unos 30 y tanto de años, que luego fue adaptado por Philips a sus transistores.
Te garantizo que el diseño fue "Probado", "Aprobado" y "Recontra-Probado"

¿ Que es esa cosa extraña que veo aislando la tuerca de los transistores de salida ?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 3, 2010)

Creo que los finales están en corto con el disipador a la vista de las fotos. Si es así, hay un HERMOSO cortocircuito.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2010)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Creo que los finales están en corto con el disipador a la vista de las fotos. Si es así, hay un HERMOSO cortocircuito.
> Un saludo.



+1, a menos que sean micas... pero hasta eso, hay que revisar minuciosamente, quizás la corriente de reposo está muy alta.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2010)

No me gusta ningún amplificador que tenga esos feos condensadores de bloqueo de DC a la salida. Les tengo un poco de asco.
Y que raro, porque la mayoría que lleva fuente partida no los necesitan, se equilibran con tensiones positivas y negativas (eso creo).

Saludos..
PD: Es solo una opinión, desearía que me corrijan si estoy equivocado eh... aún así no me  convencen mucho...

Ah, y tampoco me gustan para nada los TO-3, preferiría ponerle TIP3055 que son lo mismo o TIP35C, de mayor corriente. Son más fáciles de poner en disipador y tampoco me gusta ponerle esos cables desde las patas de los transistores hasta la placa... (no soy pesimista, aunque parezca, disculpen..)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 3, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> No me gusta ningún amplificador *que tenga esos feos* condensadores de bloqueo de DC a la salida. Les tengo un poco de asco.
> 
> Ah, *y tampoco me gustan para nada los TO-3*, preferiría ...



Bueno...sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito...


----------



## Tavo (Mar 3, 2010)

Tal cual Eduardo.

Pero lo mío no es nada del otro mundo, y a decir verdades creo que es mas fácil y seguro poner los transistores *soldados* en la placa y del tipo TO-218 o similar.. Y más fáciles para montar en disipador. jeje

No aclaré el motivo del porqué no me gustan los TO-3, especialmente los 2n3055.
--> Porque ya me clavé comprando cuatro 2n3055 marca Toshiba (con letras rojas en la cápsula) y resultó ser que eran un FALSETE de aquellos. Desde ese día no me gustaron mas. Lamentable...

Saludos!
Tavo10.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> ...ya me clavé comprando cuatro 2n3055 marca Toshiba (con letras rojas en la cápsula) y resultó ser que eran un FALSETE de aquellos. Desde ese día no me gustaron mas.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/#post111819
¿Eran así? 
Ya nos hemos clavado todos con esos.

Y a no tenerle asco ni miedo a los TO3, que son una preciosura si son originales, y manejan unas potencias enormes.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 4, 2010)

Nooo Cacho! SON LOS MISMOS!!

LPM!! Si esos basuras, que cuando le pasas el dedo por las letras se borran como si las hubiesen escrito con marcador indeleble... jaja

Bueno, al fin un poco de aliento con los TO-3.
Supongo que deben ser muy buenos y no es para menos, al tener una mayor superficie metálica deben disipar mejor el calor... El tema es conseguirlos originales... Hay que tener mucho cuidado con las porquerías que se venden hoy en día, por eso siempre dudo de cada componente que compro (Cacho, por este motivo supongo que ya están un poco cansados los de tecnomundo conmigo.. jaj siempre les recalco en los e-mails con mayusculas y en rojo "ORIGINAL DE ST Microelectronics" jajajaj!)

Bueno, espero que algún día lo pueda armar a ver que tal resulta..

Saludos Gente!!
Tavo10


----------



## chacarock (Mar 16, 2010)

al final no funciono nomas este ampli?

saludo lo mushasho


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Nooo Cacho! SON LOS MISMOS!!
> 
> LPM!! Si esos basuras, que cuando le pasas el dedo por las letras se borran como si las hubiesen escrito con marcador indeleble... jaja
> 
> ...




AJjjaaj, Bien bien, Eso es lo que necesito hacer con mi proovedor de semiconductores!!!!

PD: Acá tienes muchos 2N3055 Para elejir!!! 

Saludos!!!


----------

